# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Laurent Effel closing sale

## bkeats

Went into town for a shopping excursion for the lovely wife. Saw signs on the Laurent Effel windows saying sale 80% off. Found out that the building has been sold and that the stores are closing and not just seasonally. Trying to sell everything. Normally its my wife who does the buying but with the prices even I picked up a few things. Actually more than a few at 80% off. If youre here check it out. Literally everything is on sale.

----------


## cec1

Great prices on men's linen shirts!

----------


## amyb

Indeed--Phil got  3 Ted Lapidus for 100 euros

----------


## shihadehs

I emailed Anna,
She happily sent me pictures of her merchandise and after choosing a few items she sent me videos.
Just purchased bags to add to my collection and she will ship.
She is a sweetheart and a good friend after many years.

----------


## le_reve

Are they closing for good or moving somewhere else?

----------


## amyb

Closing for good. All 3 stores sold.One huge clothing emporium for pre teens up to women and men's clothing proposed.

----------


## le_reve

> Closing for good. All 3 stores sold.One huge clothing emporium for pre teens up to women and men's clothing proposed.




The end of yet another era...

----------


## amyb

A long run..thirty years.

 I have such fun memories of Anna unloading crates and  cartons each October to launch the new leather season at Laurent effel. I wish them well and sure as hell will miss the leather smell. I may have to get a new automobile for that problem of mine to get fixed.

----------


## shihadehs

You are right about that leather smell.  And loved just stopping in when in town just to say hi to Anna and chat.  Have known them for their duration and my closet tells the tale.  Amy please when you see her again give her a big hug from me.
Aimee

----------


## amyb

Will do!

----------


## abc

This is bitter-sweet news.  We stopped in every trip and always ended up buying something.  Anna may be one of the best sales people I’ve ever met.  Wish her family a long healthy retirement.

----------


## shihadehs

Anna certainly is a great salesperson and a sweetheart.  I just received my 2 bags I recently purchased from her. The smell of leather opening the box reminded me of the aroma of my many visits to her shop while Steve sat in the “husbands” chair.  We wish her and her family a relaxing retirement.

----------


## amyb

And good health to enjoy this well earned time in their lives wherever they may go. An island legend..Anna will be sorely missed.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Time for them to enjoy life!!! Well earned.

----------


## davesmom

OK, I just found this thread and am freaking out.  I can't even believe I won't get to see Anna and Erick on this trip in December..I always buy a ton there, especially for gifts.  I have so many questions!  Are they leaving St-Barth as a family?  I absolutely love their things and my first visit to the island co-incided with DD's birthday but I got all the presents...quite a few bags to bring gifts for my mom and sister every year, and this year, for my friends, now that my mom is gone.  I had my holiday shopping list all set and now this...I am surprised she did not mention the closing in February.  Does anyone have any follow-up news to share?  I am really sad these lovely people are no longer part of the very happy days we look forward to in SBH. :Frown:   I will treasure the things that I have bought there and have kept over the years...each has a built-in memory of happiness.

----------


## Cwater

I bought two dress shirts last July.  The first time I met Anna.  What a wonderful person that not only loved the business but the people she served.  One big family.  Just like all on this site.

----------


## bkeats

> I have so many questions!  Are they leaving St-Barth as a family? Does anyone have any follow-up news to share?



Not follow up news per se. I started this thread in June. My wife spent a fair amount of time talking with the family. They have a place in Paris and I think somewhere else on the Med maybe. After the sale they were planning on heading to Paris. The son was eager to get off the island. As he grew up there he said the island is basically a very small town and when youve spent your life there you want to go see more of the world. I recall he might want to become a pilot. 

We just arrived for a short trip. Will likely head into Gustavia today and see what has happened to the old space.

----------


## davesmom

Thank you for your response and information.  I can only wish them the best, as they were such icons in Saint-Barth, but it is certainly understandable that their children would like to enlarge their sphere. I do hope their son gets his wish, and that they are happy.  Thank you for checking out the store space as I am very curious about the development to come.  They will certainly be missed by many!

----------


## bkeats

Forgot to post before but the store is called The Blue Box. Sells a lot of high end designer clothing. Didn’t bother going in. Sort of seems generic to me. My lovely wife on the other hand spent a fair amount in the Couleurs des Isle aka 120 Lino store.

----------


## cec1

> Forgot to post before but the store is called The Blue Box. Sells a lot of high end designer clothing. Didn’t bother going in. Sort of seems generic to me. My lovely wife on the other hand spent a fair amount in the Couleurs des Isle aka 120 Lino store.



. . . totally love the 120 Lino store! The problem for me has become that the store has so many great linen shirts . . . in so many, ever-changingcolors that fit me! . . . at very fair prices. My “inventory” has become of a size that I can’t wear all of them in most visits — especially when comfy t-shirts are such an everyday staple! (I know— a 1st world problem.)

----------


## marybeth

Dennis, you can never have too many linen shirts!

----------


## davesmom

I love the Couleurs des Iles store, too!  They have really nice linen things for women. Sometimes it is hard to get your size but the people are super nice there.  I have not seen the Blue Box yet..something to discover.

----------


## cec1

> Dennis, you can never have too many linen shirts!



LOL . . . I tell myself the same thing!

----------

